# Leopard gecko, hamster ball????



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi could i put my leopard gecko in a hamster ball and let him run about? 

thanks


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

erm..i wouldnt if i were you..why dont you gecko proof the room and just let him roam (under your supervision of course..)


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> erm..i wouldnt if i were you..why dont you gecko proof the room and just let him roam (under your supervision of course..)


to mant little places for it to get into or behind. I have looked for some wood or something to make a box but dont really have any lol


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> to mant little places for it to get into or behind. I have looked for some wood or something to make a box but dont really have any lol


 
Try the bathroom for a run around - bathrooms don't usually have 'hidey holes'.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

There is small hole in where a pipe goes into the back of on of the baths and a few little spots like behind the sink and showers.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Aslong as you watch it, why not? its safer than having it run freely


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Right then i will give it a go and see what happens i will do it tonight. 
Will tell you how it goes


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

if the ball is clean ansd not used for a hamster it may be alright, but most have small air gaps in which leos may get there toes stuck in. also it may stress it out as balls are usally fancy colors.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Its a new and never used (still in box) one but its jusr clear


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

definately not,leo toes would go straight through the air holes and trap their feet resulting in injury..........why not just sit on your sofa with it?


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> definately not,leo toes would go straight through the air holes and trap their feet resulting in injury..........why not just sit on your sofa with it?


Hiya i would but hes fast and jumps off of everything. I did a google search and it seems alot of people are doing it.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

BADGERS MUM said:


> definately not,leo toes would go straight through the air holes and trap their feet resulting in injury..........why not just sit on your sofa with it?


indeed...would crush the toes as the ball moves. 

just make a safe pen for it to run around in...


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

or it would get fall/get kicked down the stairs lol. that happened to my hamster once


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> indeed...would crush the toes as the ball moves.
> 
> just make a safe pen for it to run around in...


i thought that too,maybe eddie is slow but hes fine on the sofa if i sit on the floor and ive got 2 dogs to watch too,even cutting down a cardboard box would be preferable i should think


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> i thought that too,maybe eddie is slow but hes fine on the sofa if i sit on the floor and ive got 2 dogs to watch too,even cutting down a cardboard box would be preferable i should think


Will have a look and see what i can find dont want his little toes crushed


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Couldn't you just let him wander around in an empty bath tub? Will be safer : victory:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

RussianTort55 said:


> Will have a look and see what i can find dont want his little toes crushed


yeah i think that would be a little safer for the little guy :smile:



boaboytony5 said:


> Couldn't you just let him wander around in an empty bath tub? Will be safer : victory:


yeah thats a good suggestion,put a towel in the bottom and he wont slid


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

boaboytony5 said:


> Couldn't you just let him wander around in an empty bath tub? Will be safer : victory:


 
Good idea, also need a towel because its freezing. Yay he can have a run about lol

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

RussianTort55 said:


> Good idea, also need a towel because its freezing. Yay he can have a run about lol
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys


awwww hope he enjoys his bath tub run about let us know how he gets on


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> awwww hope he enjoys his bath tub run about let us know how he gets on


Lol yep i will see if i can get some pics lol. Hes just so active and he jumps so hes hard to handle why hes so small lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

RussianTort55 said:


> I did a google search and it seems alot of people are doing it.


And look how many bad reptile keepers there are out there? If anything, it would make the poor leo feel so intimidated, running around in ball and not being able to get out...not to mention their toes like belial said...


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

boaboytony5 said:


> Couldn't you just let him wander around in an empty bath tub? Will be safer : victory:


A+ good idea that one!:smile:


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

thinking about it...
im sure if it was safe for the leo, then a leopard gecko ball would have been produced and marketed by now.
the bath tubs a great idea.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

BELIAL said:


> A+ good idea that one!:smile:


I'm full of them :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol you could always get one of those reptile leashes . . . .tho good luck trying to get it on lol 

i do have one leo that is so calm she dont care if you put one on her, tho saying that she dont need one she that calm lol i only put it on her the once, aint used it since as aint needed it lol


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

hamster ball:lol2:i wouldnt really.leos are nocturnal too.they will seak somewhere to hide.could do more stress then good to be honest.


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

I wondered this when I went over my cousins a while back (her hamster was roaming in her ball at the time). I was going to ask on here as you did but figured I'd just get flamed for even asking. And since I guessed some people would have an issue with it - it's probably not all that good of an idea. I realised the air hole problem, too. And also that they wouldn't be able to hide under things and climb. It seems tempting I know but it's not worth the risk of damaged feet, a lost tail tip and/or a stressed Leo! The bath tub idea's great, might try that one.


----------

